# [xorg 1.5 (moi aussi)] Conf synaptic pas prise en compte

## Temet

Hello all!

Bon, après avoir perdu ma souris sur mon desktop et ayant trouvé la solution sur... le forum Ubuntu (premier résultat google et surfe pas super top sans souris quand même)... je me retrouve sur mon laptop sans touchpad non plus (merde, j'ai pas encore essayé de brancher une souris).

J'avais xorg qui ne voulait pas charger mes modules mouse et synaptics, je les ai recompilés et ça marche... sauf que j'ai plus le scrolling ou le bouton du milieu dans l'angle haut-droit de mon touchpad... bref, ma conf dans xorg n'est pas prise en compte.

Bien entendu, j'ai compilé tout le monde avec le flag "-hal" ... (donc là http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml y a rien pour moi)

Euh... me disant que je ne suis ptet pas seul au monde dans la merde suite à cette migration bien désagréable (nan mais les confs fdi de hal c'est 1000 fois pire que dans le xorg.conf, j'ai l'impression de faire un bon de 10 ans en arrière (sauf que c'est du xml, je suis trop content...))  ... euh bah si vous avez la solution...

Je vous posterais bien mon log de xorg mais y a pas d'erreur !

Enfin bref, avant je branchais n'importe quelle souris sans rien déclarer et ça marchait... maintenant y a rien qui marche ... y a vraiment des fois j'ai du mal à comprendre le progrès et c'est vraiment le type de mauvaise surprise qui me file des boutons et me donne des envie d'OS différent  :Evil or Very Mad: 

PS : je suis pas énervé contre vous hein ^^

----------

## DidgeriDude

Si t'es finalement pas contre un support hal pour ton xorg 1.5, tu peux essayer :

/etc/make.conf :

```
(...)

USE="(...) hal (...)"

(...)

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics"

(...)
```

```
emerge -uDvN world
```

/etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi :

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">

           <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

           <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

           <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbRules" type="string">evdev</merge>

           <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbModel" type="string">evdev</merge>

           <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">fr</merge>

           <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">latin9</merge>

           <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbOptions" type="string">compose:menu</merge>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>
```

/etc/hal/fdi/policy/11-x11-synaptics.fdi :

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">

      <match key="info.product" contains="SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">synaptics</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.Emulate3Buttons" type="string">yes</merge>

<!-- Tapping -->

        <merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton1" type="string">1</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton2" type="string">2</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton3" type="string">3</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.BMaxTapMove" type="string">2000</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.SHMConfig" type="string">true</merge>

<!-- 2 fingers scroll vertical and horizontal -->

        <merge key="input.x11_options.VertTwoFingerScroll" type="string">true</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.HorizTwoFingerScroll" type="string">true</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.VertEdgeScroll" type="string">true</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.SpecialScrollAreaRight" type="string">true</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>
```

Tu peux essayer cela, ça marche bien chez... heu 2 personnes à ma connaissance !

Et tu conclus en console

```
/etc/init.d/hald restart

/etc/init.d/xdm restart
```

----------

## Temet

Bah nan justement, j'ai compilé xorg sans hal exprès! Je trouve que les confs de hal c'est un bond en arrière... y a pas moins intuitif au monde...

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bah nan justement, j'ai compilé xorg sans hal exprès! Je trouve que les confs de hal c'est un bond en arrière... y a pas moins intuitif au monde...

 

+1, même les devs de HAL trouvent ça pas top. D'où DeviceKit  :Smile:   (quoique si ça se trouve DeviceKit a peut-être aussi une conf foireuse...)

----------

## DidgeriDude

Je trouve aussi que cette histoire de fichier fdi, c'est pas top, mais impossible de faire marcher la souris sur le portable d'un pote autrement qu'avec hal et evdev ! Le pire c'est que je ne comprends pas la moitié des options dans ces fichiers, et la doc est vraiment pourrie !!

----------

## Temet

Bah sur ce coup là, j'avoue qu'un clicodrome pour configurer ce genre d'options, je serais pas forcément contre  :Embarassed: 

Bon, je creuserai le truc quand je m'ennuierai à mort... quitte à finir sur hal si vraiment pas de solution :'(

----------

## CryoGen

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Bah nan justement, j'ai compilé xorg sans hal exprès! Je trouve que les confs de hal c'est un bond en arrière... y a pas moins intuitif au monde... 
> 
> +1, même les devs de HAL trouvent ça pas top. D'où DeviceKit   (quoique si ça se trouve DeviceKit a peut-être aussi une conf foireuse...)

 

Clair que si ya bien un truc qui a du mal à évoluer c'est bien la config d'un serveur X   :Laughing: 

----------

## DidgeriDude

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Clair que si ya bien un truc qui a du mal à évoluer c'est bien la config d'un serveur X  

 

En effet car il faut l'avouer : même le fichier xorg.conf n'est pas ce qu'on pourrait appeler de plus convivial pour configurer X. D'autant qu'en plus, des options spécifiques à telle ou telle carte ne sont pas plus détaillées que cela...

C'est quand même malheureux de voir le nombre de personnes qui copient-collent la conf d'un autre sans la comprendre car cela fait des heures ou des jours qu'il n'arrivent pas à faire leur propre fichier...

Il y a peut-être là à creuser un peu pour rendre cela plus accessible ! Tout en restant configurable à loisir, bien sûr   :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Hello all!
> 
> (snip)
> 
> Euh... me disant que je ne suis ptet pas seul au monde dans la merde suite à cette migration bien désagréable (nan mais les confs fdi de hal c'est 1000 fois pire que dans le xorg.conf, j'ai l'impression de faire un bon de 10 ans en arrière (sauf que c'est du xml, je suis trop content...))  ... euh bah si vous avez la solution...
> ...

 

'alute

dans la série "chronicle" : vous pouvez me rajouter à la liste des dinosaures qui se passaient très bien de hal jusqu'à aujourd'hui pour faire tourner un X. Mais voilà... les d'jeuns ont frappé !   :Crying or Very sad: 

A variante près temet, que mon clavier et ma souris usb répondaient bien mais c'est le X qui refusait de démarrer sur cette vénérable antiquité qu'est mon Inspiron 5100.

Les logs de X parlaient avec insolence d'ABI incompatible avec les modules. Rien à faire ! Après 48 heures de bagarre, j'ai dû me résoudre à céder aux chants des sirènes et à m'enfiler - non sans mal - cette couche d'abstraction supplémentaire au boot.   :Crying or Very sad: 

"Avant", Gentoo : c'était le Choix ! Là... je ne l'ai plus pour de sombres raisons de matériel obsolete ou de charge de maintenance pour les devs... soit... mais bon, un peu fallacieux comme réponse pour masquer une QA défaillante.

[Mode "Vieux c**" == ON] "Avant" on vivait tout aussi bien sans Hal et même après la célèbre époque pour l'automount des devices avec l'arrivée d'udev, ivman et du couple infernal : Dbus~Hal qui pimentaient le forum 2x par jours ( Comment ? On peut très bien vivre sans automont ?   :Shocked:  )

C'est une grande avancée technique que nous vivons encore - Les ancètres vous remercient bien   :Evil or Very Mad:  [Mode "Vieux c**" == OFF]

ps: Moi aussi je ne râle pas contre vous   :Wink:   mais j'aime décidément de moins en moins qu'une majorité de "bien-pensants" interfèrent avec mes goûts et envies !

Edit : 

ps: Au fait... /boozo écrit désormais avec X et Hal - Joie -  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Biloute

 *DidgeriDude wrote:*   

> Je trouve aussi que cette histoire de fichier fdi, c'est pas top, [...] Le pire c'est que je ne comprends pas la moitié des options dans ces fichiers, et la doc est vraiment pourrie !!

 

Ah bon, t'as réussi à trouver une doc sur les fichiers fdi ???

Tiens par exemple quand je regarde dans ce répertoire :

```
# ls /usr/share/hal/fdi/information/10freedesktop/

10-battery.fdi                       10-sony-bluetooth-switch.fdi             20-video-quirk-pm-misc.fdi

10-camera-ptp.fdi                    10-thinkpad-rfkill-switch-bluetooth.fdi  20-video-quirk-pm-samsung.fdi

10-cd-dvd-burner.fdi                 10-usb-card-readers.fdi                  20-video-quirk-pm-sony.fdi

10-dell-rfkill-switch-bluetooth.fdi  10-usb-music-players.fdi                 20-video-quirk-pm-toshiba.fdi

10-dell-rfkill-switch-wlan.fdi       10-usb-obex.fdi                          21-video-quirk-nvidia.fdi

10-dell-rfkill-switch-wwan.fdi       10-usb-pda.fdi                           30-keymap-acer.fdi

10-ipw-rfkill-switch.fdi             10-usb-zip-drives.fdi                    30-keymap-compaq.fdi

10-iwl-rfkill-switch.fdi             10-usbcsr-mice.fdi                       30-keymap-dell.fdi

10-laptop-panel-hardware.fdi         20-video-quirk-pm-acer.fdi               30-keymap-hp.fdi

10-modem.fdi                         20-video-quirk-pm-apple.fdi              30-keymap-lenovo.fdi

10-recall-battery-dell.fdi           20-video-quirk-pm-asus.fdi               30-keymap-misc.fdi

10-recall-battery-fujitsu.fdi        20-video-quirk-pm-dell.fdi               30-keymap-module-asus-laptop.fdi

10-recall-battery-gateway.fdi        20-video-quirk-pm-fujitsu.fdi            30-keymap-module-sony-laptop.fdi

10-recall-battery-ibm.fdi            20-video-quirk-pm-hp.fdi                 30-keymap-module-thinkpad-acpi.fdi

10-recall-battery-lenovo.fdi         20-video-quirk-pm-ibm.fdi                99-video-quirk-default.fdi

10-recall-battery-toshiba.fdi        20-video-quirk-pm-lenovo.fdi
```

J'aimerais bien savoir à quoi servent tous ces fichier et comme j'ai un lenovo thinkpad, je suis particulièrement intéressé par certains de ces fichiers.

----------

